# Do pigeons breed all year?



## dainironfoot (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello guys, I am new to the pigeon hobby(still designing my loft), and had a question on breeding. I have heard some people discuss the pros and cons of breeding all year. Are pigeons like chickens in that they will lay all year long, or is their a specific thing that you have to do to encourage this to take place? Are you supposed to seperate the pairs after the normal breeding season? Confused, Please help!!


-Tony


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

dainironfoot said:


> Hello guys, I am new to the pigeon hobby(still designing my loft), and had a question on breeding. I have heard some people discuss the pros and cons of breeding all year. Are pigeons like chickens in that they will lay all year long, or is their a specific thing that you have to do to encourage this to take place? Are you supposed to seperate the pairs after the normal breeding season? Confused, Please help!!
> 
> 
> -Tony


If there were 13 months in a year they would be getting on the full 13


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Pigeons will breed all year around sometimes. They may also slow down or take a break. Its all based on conditions also, how much food they are getting, how often, sunlight. Pigeons should not breed all year though because your taxing the hen and somewhat the cock making them raise so many young. Sit on so many eggs and what not. 3 rounds a year is a good arbitrary number. Then they can either be given fake eggs or separated.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

It may be more proper to say, they do not have a specific breeding season


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes they do....but do you really want them to be at work for full 12 months?
Its a lot of stress to raise babies...give them a break


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

most pairs will breed all year round if given the chance , personally i let mine rare 3 rounds , 4 would be the max, anything after that i find the condition of the parents goes down ,and youngsters are not as robust as i want , then i split the sexes till march .


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

dainironfoot said:


> Hello guys, I am new to the pigeon hobby(still designing my loft), and had a question on breeding. I have heard some people discuss the pros and cons of breeding all year. Are pigeons like chickens in that they will lay all year long, or is their a specific thing that you have to do to encourage this to take place? Are you supposed to seperate the pairs after the normal breeding season? Confused, Please help!!
> 
> 
> -Tony


Yes assuming you give them at least 16 hours of continues light.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Lavender Hill Lofts said:


> Yes assuming you give them at least 16 hours of continues light.


I don't think they even need that much light to breed all year/most of the year lol. Horny little buggers.


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Libis said:


> I don't think they even need that much light to breed all year/most of the year lol. Horny little buggers.


Pigeons get the urge to breed just like everyother bird based on the length of the day. You may get pigeons that are kept together all year long continue to breed but you'll notice that they really slow down when the days get short.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Lavender Hill Lofts said:


> Pigeons get the urge to breed just like everyother bird based on the length of the day. You may get pigeons that are kept together all year long continue to breed but you'll notice that they really slow down when the days get short.


I was just saying 16 hours seems like more than necessary for them to breed. I'm sure it would further encourage it, but my birds breed quite enough on natural light cycles (in particular mine breed and lay a lot between March and May.)


----------

